# custom 1930's MONARCH SiLvErKiNg



## vintage2wheel (Jan 10, 2012)

a freinds 1930's monarch silverking CUSTOM nice bike if your into custom vintage bikes

shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## patrick (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks great! I like your style.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 18, 2012)

Man you gotta wear shades, shes shiny!  The handlebars, tires, and seat...wow, awesome setup!


----------

